

Ask HN: this social network reaches 2 billion users - aya72

I work on a system which uses your imap-mailbox as your social-network-server. But it's more than an new mailclient. It displays your mails as a news-stream, organizes images as a photoalbum, sends comments and likes as mails.<p>Sounds interesting?
======
aya72
The problem with showing this tools is that noone will enter his email-
credentials on my site, or would you do that? So the only way is to make the
source public so everyone can install it on his own server. It's not like
Diaspora where you can create an anonymous account to test the system.

------
aya72
Take a look: <http://www.mad5.de/smail/?fw_goto=smail/screenshots>

------
marssaxman
Sounds interesting indeed. And sensible, and a reasonable future-proof
distributed architecture...

------
petervandijck
Yes it does sound interesting. Screenshots/url?

~~~
aya72
Here is a demo-screen.
[http://www.mad5.de/smail/index.php?fw_goto=smail/screenshots...](http://www.mad5.de/smail/index.php?fw_goto=smail/screenshots&);

------
adrianwaj
can you tie in SMS - avoid need to use mobile but still have a number?

~~~
aya72
What would you use SMS for? The main problem with SMS is, that someone has to
pay for. You thought of using SMS for inbound or outbound?

------
factorialboy
Yes, URL?

~~~
aya72
<http://www.mad5.de/smail/?fw_goto=smail/about>

